# Помогите оценить баян "Юпитер"



## kozlov198686 (2 Мар 2012)

Помогите оценить баян "Юпитер" и вопрос это Юпитер московский или Житомирский? спасибо всем!!


----------



## Bondarenko (2 Мар 2012)

170 тыс. не больше...


----------



## ze_go (2 Мар 2012)

Это "Юпитер" московский


----------

